# First "Real" Point



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This morning Haeden had his first "real" point when we were out in the yard this morning. He doesn't seem to exhibit much hunting drive so we've seen really weak, half-hearted points...until this morning. .
We were walking around the yard and all of the sudden he planted himself to the ground and struck (what I think would be) a perfect point- tail straight out, stiff body, feet planted, eyes locked. I thought he was just being difficult at first until I saw his paw up and realized he was pointing something, but I wasn't sure what. I took a few steps to the side and realized that one of the neighbors cats had come too far into the yard and he was locked on it. When the cat saw me it took off and he immediately trotted over to the side of the house to see where it went. When I took him inside he rushed to our front bay window to see if he would find it in the front yard (I was impressed he figured out he could maybe see it from that window) but it was gone. Needless to say, we won't be getting a cat (for multiple reasons) but maybe he'll help us keep the pesky buggers out of our yard from now on!

However, after watching him point I'm now intrigued about the fact that he picked up his left paw. Thinking back he tends to pick up the left paw when he points so it has me wondering if hunting Vs tend to pick up the same paw when they point or if they can be ambidextrous with their points? Is there any reason why they may only pick up one paw- maybe the other is better for balance?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

It is an awsome excperince to see them point the first time.

My boys are very prey driven. I just have to teach them that they aren't hunting each other as they will hold points staring at each other until one finally breaks, which can go on for a while!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's a great experience watching them point ;D, Ruby uses either paw, sometimes she actually lifts one of her back legs when she's on uneven ground.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pictures? love this 

we love to share these victories


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish I had gotten a picture of it! It was one of the few times I didn't have my phone in my hand so I could grab a shot. Maybe I can get someone to let me borrow their cat to recreate this? 

Rudy, I think Willow has him beat by a long shot on the point!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you progress is great and new victories

as each mate has different learning codes

and having the Handler the ability to read this and feed there needs as they progress or even set backs'


the chewing Sir Ruds nuts very sad trust this :
:


Week 16

this morning she hooked a dove held it for 1 minute
I shot the dove with a high speed pellet gun

She brought it back to me

I was loving this one at 16 weeks

Nothing was wasted as well

both breast were blended in her morning feed

She really earned this

Her Hook on points at this age few lower few longer

I had not a clue she would fetch her victory at weeks old ;D

Sad part Her and Rudy at 16 weeks are already starting the licks and courting process :-*

I must get barb wire panties and full stunner guns for both of them soon 

My buds bringing a stud Turkey next week massive and bold a fighter 

will see how she hooks stands on point on the Turkey some fun ;D


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure what our boy's dominant point paw is, but when he is really interested he alternates all 4 paws as he creeps forwards. It's really fun to see him point with his rear legs.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

marathonman said:


> when he is really interested he alternates all 4 paws as he creeps forwards.


Thank you handler...


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Rud, boy dogs have been courting Nelly since she could meet them, poor girl! She's always coming home with wet ears :

KB, Nelly points with both paws and like Doug's Ruby she also lifts a back leg sometimes. We can simulate a point without 'prey' by hiding something she really loves in the garden, big room, field etc. We make her wait so she can't see and hide it as well as we can, it never takes her long to find it but the longer it takes the longer the point when she finds it, it really satisfies her as well.

You could try this with Haeden? 

Chloe


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

What is it with the boy dogs and ears!! That's what wakes me up at 6:15 every morning!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I WISH IT WAS HER ears that were wet ;D :

and she likes it ;D

then chews his" goldens" like popcorn and my Boy Packs rhino's lol

some days look like bee stings or stinging nettles them red devil puppy teeth are razor wire He said :-*


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We're making progress. Of course he pointed this morning but didn't have my phone with me. This picture was after I grabbed my phone, but it isn't an actual point. Either way, I'm highly impressed with his new found hunt drive that's recently started. I love seeing their natural instinct coming out.

Hunters, I know this isn't anything impressive but my little backyard hunter is impressing me


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Anything that fly's , scamps or runs by

Praise bird, Bird, Bird get em , chips , bunny.

Baby willows been Hunting Right out of Momma

once they get it

Hold Hold and Reward them some fun

Rudy's just a show off

Willow stalks and gets lower then him
week 15

and Good job

Full work benches from doing Win


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

KB87 go to any local sporting goods store near you get 2 decoys and place them close to cover like nature the bird coming out to feed

buy a duck dove or **** bird and spike it to your yards

Yes there plastic these decoys You scent them up real good

He or She will hold some better then great points 

and surprise them with this

they will hook look and point

and look back at you

that's in my back yard? ;D

Each point big commands great Girl or Boy

I bring them back with my custom field whistle they know better then any Volts

as hand work is way harder more time and far kinder to me 

If its a duck decoy I get out my Duck waterfowl callers and make them go nuts some fun


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Our little joke on dogs that point with a hind leg up (and yes I have one guy that does that consistently) - 

Hinter (pronounced high-n-ter).

;D


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

The Hegster's 1st field runs with wild birds. 

Late May/June, got in 2 weeks in before pairing off started.

He'd just gone 8 months of age. Hooked up the points most of the time and did a few bumps, but hey!! he's a pup! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsO610KWyOU


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great video and work" 

Kev where was this fine Video shot at?

pin pong as well ;D

I have some Asians lads that would pong some with you 

I just break things :


----------



## k31shooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is Maggie's First point on Woodcock (Prenested this spring)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Shot the video in the north east of England Rudy! 

Forgot I had a few ping pong videos up as well! Av played since a was a kid, so am not bad.

Lived in china for a while so a got to play a fair few quality players as well.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Fair?

Mate those are so table talents with skills 

Like Golf one putt I snap the club over my head :

never had a skill with little balls ;D

Your Videos Rock 8)

I am fair with Elephants


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks rudy! 

A was a lot better when a wAs younger mind..age has slowed me down quite a bit  got to rely on table knowledge more to get through tough games where me speed doesnt count any more.

Neva tried golf mind...Neva really apealled to me.

Did you go to Kenya then rudy?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Especially impressive, Hegy doesn't even flinch at the sound of gun fire 8)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Just using a starter pistol on the video.

Started the noise training from when he was brought home. Then went on to bangs at about 3 months and very steadily got louder n closer. 

You can now empty a 3 shot auto loader over him n he just sits n yawns!! Lol!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine love Da' Swedish freedom Thunder sticks ;D

3 and 1/2 Magnums 
M -80's bore them 

Kev You can"


Top Draw work and efforts 8)

Heat shield carbon fiber ported love

For after Hours efforts ;D

why the red dot lazer Nordic?

Community support and street cleaning mates" 

"H-K"

bad to the bone Love


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Sweet!! 8)

It's not all about the point n the gun though... Don't forget the retrieves!! Lol!! 

http://youtu.be/_NI3EC8NcE8


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mate forget the eggs

Where does a War human war machine get these dairy cow britches and slippers ;D

Priceless fun 

my boys would be in stiches

Nordics got the Dairy cow Britches 

the Slippers size 14 small Please ;D

then I do the Cow dance


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great vid Kevin , how do you splice the clips into one vid, it's something I've been meaning to try.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Think you should do a video of the cow dance rudy ! : 

Just windows moviemaker Hari  quite easy to use.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------

